# Id say NC...



## Jonesie (Apr 29, 2010)

I have been pretty busy with a lot of repaints and commercial work.

I enjoyed this job the home owner was really laidback and loved his new home. so I was 110% satisfied. 

Some "contractor" built this house and had everything assbackwards.... we put up a lot of missing trim, filled in a million nail holes in the trim and sprayed out the trim and applied satin and low sheen to the walls. the house had great potential but the previous owner lacked to bring it to life.. so we helped the new home owner out and gave him this... 

keep in mind we didnt do the ceilings. just walls and trim. 
id post pics of the trim before and afters and the bathrooms but my pictures are too large.


----------



## brushmonkey (Jan 4, 2010)

Wow! That sure brightens up the place...looking good. :thumbsup:


----------



## ewingpainting.net (Jun 2, 2008)

Looks great!


----------



## nEighter (Nov 14, 2008)

missed a spot :whistling2:

j/k looks good man


----------



## bhamsoxfan (Dec 29, 2008)

About the prep (setting nail heads, filling nail holes, caulking new trim) - is that something you guys do as part of your bid, or do you charge extra for that (or does it depend on how much needs to be done)? Does it depend if it's new construction or a repaint?

I was under the assumption (from the advice of a builder several years ago) that the paint contractor puts caulking and sanding in his bid for n/c since there is so much to be done after windows, doors, and trim is installed. But I have always done the caulking and filling on r/p as part of the job, knowing that things separate and holes are nailed for pictures/mirrors, unless there is an inordinate amount of work to be done (large patches, peeling drywall tape, etc.); then I estimate how much longer it would take than usual and add a little for the extra time.

But the cabinet job we just finished involved some carpentry work. A filler over the window was removed (the shutters wouldn't open b/c the filler was in the way), and the island had several additions (panels, corbels, a bookcase, and a couple of legs). The carpenter left all of his work unifinished (which I am not used to on r/p), as the countertop installers. We had to set nail heads, fill nail holes, repair splintered wood, and caulk trim and countertop gaps. Fortunately, the h/o is in the construction industry and knows someone has to be paid for all the work. I am just wondering if all carpenters leave their work unfinished, or if it's mainly guys who do n/c, or are additions like that considered n/c?


----------



## Jonesie (Apr 29, 2010)

Thanks everyone!

As far as the #4 post.

I am tired so I just briefly read your post. 

We usually determine puddying the holes + sanding / caulking the trim only if it needs it. In this house we had to use $140.00 worth of nails to renail the trim due to the massive gaps and how loose it was. Then go back and puddy, caulk spray. so more work then usual. thats why I call it a nc because we had to mudd a million holes in the walls and put trim up where he either forgot or just didnt do it... 

I would say yes you do include caulking, applying puddy to the trim when doing a nc. 

As far as residential it depends there will be some holes to puddy or none at all. We have done 3 homes in the last 3 weeks all full repaints including trim 1 of the house we did not apply the puddy to the trim because it was in good shape but minor caulking was involved. as far as the other two jobs yes. if I had a penny for every hole I have applied puddy too....... $$ lol 

oh. p.s. I just fkn lost my new $350 camera..... so mad


----------



## johnpaint (Sep 20, 2008)

Man whats with those windows? Is that wood trim or sheet rock wrapped?


----------

